# QH / Paint People - Help with Bloodlines???



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

I recently purchased a paint yearling filly and would like anyone's input on her bloodlines . . . I have been a QH person all of my life, so the QH lines I recognize but as far as paints go I am lost! She's been bred to be a performance horse, very stocky and built like a tank. I'd like to use her for barrel racing and team penning when she's old enough, but also trails and maybe some local showing. This will be years away, as she is only just 1 and I'm going to give her ample time to grow and develop before starting her, but I'm curious. Pics will be in an upcoming post, just waiting for her to ship out from Iowa. Thanks for all your help!

Dbr Docs Gunsmoke Qt Paint


----------



## megannnn (Jul 26, 2009)

i love her bloodlines
my paint has Pepsi poco and QT poco streke and alot of other blood lines included in ur horses pedigree.

They are very sporty horses. They are very succesful western sport horses. They do well in reining, cutting etc.etc. so im sure your little girl will do great in barrel racing.
however this side of the family tends to be on the medium side. They are usually between 15 and 16 hands. 
On the flip side these bloodlines tend to have great minds! very calm and extremely smart and sane.
They are pretty too look at too


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the input! I looked up pictures of Pepsi Poco and he's beautiful!! His body style is exactly what I am looking for as well. And the good looks has definitely transfered down to my filly. She's a beautiful tri color with small black spots on her legs. Just love her!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Ha ha, My paint stud is her great uncle 

The Jester Smoke bloodline is a very good one. They tend to throw a signature color overo pattern, and are very loud, very willing, and very happy to please. Jester Smoke is sired by Mr. Gunsmoke, and sometimes you get some hot horse sout of that line but you also get a lot of great performance horses. In this line you're going to get a brilliant little cowhorse and lots of reining ability too.

And as far as the topside of the dam, the Doc Olena is a producer of Smart Little Lena, who is obviously a very amazing cutting stud. But that's QH, so I'm sure you knew that already 

As far as Pepsi Poco goes, I don't know very much about him. But from what I do know I an tell you its nothing to be ashamed of. He was a _nice, _capable horse.

I really like this pedigree. It has some nice names behind it and this horse will serve you real well. Can I ask what color she is, and what color pattern she has? I'm very interested to see if the Jester Smoke line carries his signature down that far. I've seen it often in his sons and his grandsons out of my stud, but I haven't gone on another generation. I suppose it would all depend on who else is in the breeding though too


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

She's a bay tobiano. I hear people use the term "tri color" a lot to describe this type of coloring but I've always heard that there's no such thing as a tri color. Any one else hear that? Idk, like I said I am new to the Paint world! Anyway, she has large brown patches with a white and black mane and tail and little black spots on her legs, almost like a dalmation. I bought her from a ranch in Iowa and she's being shipped here June 16th. Can't wait! I'll post pictures for a conformation critique when she gets here. How do I post pictures again??


----------



## Donanuge (Aug 21, 2007)

Sounds like a beautiful horse and good bloodline on the QH side. I have a QH with the Doc Bar, and Poco Bueno bloodlines. He was trained in reining, never competed. But I use him as a competitive trail horse. He is very calm and level headed, nothing seems to upset him. He is very curious, and will go up to anything and touch it, etc. My previous horse was a hot arab, so I went from night to day.......and want a wonderful decision I made. I love him to death. Good luck with your's.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

She sounds great! Can't wait to see her. I'm very iterested to see what she looks like. This is one of my favorite alltime bloodlines. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

Donanuge said:


> Sounds like a beautiful horse and good bloodline on the QH side. I have a QH with the Doc Bar, and Poco Bueno bloodlines. He was trained in reining, never competed. But I use him as a competitive trail horse. He is very calm and level headed, nothing seems to upset him. He is very curious, and will go up to anything and touch it, etc. My previous horse was a hot arab, so I went from night to day.......and want a wonderful decision I made. I love him to death. Good luck with your's.


My 18 y.o. trail gelding is Doc Bar / Poco Bueno and he is wonderful. He's pretty much a "been there, done that" horse that anyone can ride.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

We have a gelding by PT Poco Streak... awesome reining colt! And we own the last living direct colt by Poco Bueno (to our knowledge!) and he is still going strong at 32 years old! A neighbor kid rides him bareback... sweet sweet old guy


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

EternalSun said:


> She's a bay tobiano. I hear people use the term "tri color" a lot to describe this type of coloring but I've always heard that there's no such thing as a tri color. Any one else hear that? Idk, like I said I am new to the Paint world! Anyway, she has large brown patches with a white and black mane and tail and little black spots on her legs, almost like a dalmation. I bought her from a ranch in Iowa and she's being shipped here June 16th. Can't wait! I'll post pictures for a conformation critique when she gets here. How do I post pictures again??


The term tri-color is much like the almost obselete terms of skewbald (white and any color but black) and piebald (black and white). It's a term that once served it's purpose in the world of color, but as we progress with color genetics, you may as well tell us she's "brown" as tell us she's tri-color - which essentially means she must be bay, buckskin or dun the only three colors that can produce "three colors" when you had white.

So yes she IS tri-color, but genetically, there is no such thing. Her genetic color would be bay tobiano.


----------



## KrystaLake (Feb 12, 2010)

If this hasnt already been said, with the amount of Poco in her lines I would have her Herta tested.


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh yea I should have posted that . . she's been tested, cleared for everything and fully vaccinated to boot. The woman I bought her from is a great breeder, really cares about her horses. She'll be here in a week, I will definetely post pictures!!!


----------



## KrystaLake (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome!! Cant wait to see pictures!!


----------

